# Shirley Aquatics



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

went there today to pick up a Scrub python. I found the shop to be very clean and bright, the vivs were all laid out well and were clean. all the animals looked healthy and the staff were extremely helpful
I would use this shop again


----------



## mufc_1989 (Jun 20, 2009)

ive been there for well fish and always recommended it to people


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

got my rankins dragon from there.. I would say the same :2thumb: a lot of places look down on noobs but they are very helpful here, if a little busy and understaffed on the weekends, but thats understandable, the place is practically a tourist attraction, I've been going since I was a kid when they had sharks..


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*where about's is it stu ?*


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

If this is the shop in sollihull then i would highly recommend it. I was there middle of july, huge selection of animals and accessories

Brill shop


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the website & details of the Solihull/Shirley branch Tropical Fish Aquarium | Reptile Shop Online | Koi Carp Food Suppliers | Buy Marine Fish | Goldfish Pond Supplies


----------

